
Nanowire ‘inks’ enable paper-based printable electronics - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8831.html
======
achow
> “There is really nothing else I can think of besides these silver nanowires
> that you can just print and it’s simply conductive, without any post-
> processing,”

Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but isn't conductive printable ink a
fairly old 'technology'? Bare Conductive exists for quite sometime I think
[https://www.bareconductive.com/](https://www.bareconductive.com/)

Also, there are tutorials on making graphite based conductive paints at home
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Paper-Electronics-
Conductive...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Paper-Electronics-Conductive-
Paints-Inks-and-Mo/)

This paper talks about silver based ink, which would be highly conductive than
maybe those made from graphite, but they would loose out on cost. The last
line of the article indicates as much - the team is trying to develop silver
coated nano wires (as opposed to solid silver nano wires) to bring down the
price.

